# Wuste 2014?



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there a set date for 2014's show? I'm trying to line up my vacation time.


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

not that i have heard 
it was said that there would be a early registration for people that pre registered last year and that was gonna be late january early february
hope this helps


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe I jumped the gun a bit early. I'll wait until late January/early February.

Thank you so much.


----------



## rallydub (Nov 6, 2001)

Any news on a date yet....


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

rallydub said:


> Any news on a date yet....


Waiting right there with ya bud. opcorn:


----------



## SSCACAHUATES (Apr 28, 2013)

*wuste 2014*

When the hell is it


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Seriously. I need to plan my work schedule or decide whether or not to stay behind for VW Classic.


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Seriously. I need to plan my work schedule or decide whether or not to stay behind for VW Classic.


no dates announced yet but probably gonna happen may 30th to the 1st so anywhere around there


----------



## Alliah (May 21, 2009)

*It is*

Same as all years, first weekend of June.

There is a minimal chance it might have to change, but seriously, I'm not worried.

Where you guys rolling from?


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm from utah
this is my car







:wave::wave:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Coming from SoCal and may roll up in the A3 again if not my M Roadster


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

wuste official dates are may 30th-june 1st


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/WusteVegas?hc_location=timeline


----------



## Izzy_ (Feb 15, 2014)

*Wuste 2014*

*Here is some info they posted a couple days ago....*

Because our website is still "under construction", I figured I'd update everyone on one post with all the up-to-date information.

- Wuste European Car Festival 2014. The Ocho. May 30 - June 1.
- Host hotel AND all activities will be at Palace Station.
- Show & Shine will be Saturday, May 31st at Palace Station
- Registration and discounted hotel information will be posted on the website ASAP
- You will have til May 1st to register AND book your rooms

- Everyone. Must. Register. Registration is mandatory; just like a movie or a sports game, no wristband/ticket, no entry
- We'll be mailing your wristbands, drink tickets, shirt tickets, and parking passes to the mailing address you provide.. Shipping is included in cost
- Level 1 Registration: $30. Includes 1 admission wristband + 1 drink ticket (assorted alcoholic or non-alcoholic beverage)
- Level 2 Registration: $40. Includes 1 admission wristband + 1 drink ticket + event shirt 
- Level 3 Registration: $75. Includes 1 admission wristband + 1 drink ticket + event shirt + King of the Desert "Featured Spot"
- Level 4 Registration: $105. Includes 2 admission wristands + 2 drink tickets + 2 event shirts + 1 King of the Desert "Featured Spot"

If you're interested in having a featured spot, we'll have an option for Level 3 and Level 4 on the registration site. At time of purchase, you'll only be charged $40 for Level 3 or $80 for Level 4. You'll need to email pictures/description for your car and if approved, will get a secret code to register for the remaining amount ($35 for Level 3, $25 for Level 4) and will get specific passes that will allow your car to enter the Featured Spot area. We will make the decision as the entries are received on the cars "qualification". Space will be extremely limited and once all the codes are given out, we'll be sold out.

Those that registered online for Wuste 2013 will be given access to the registration process early.
eace:


----------



## 07rabbitmg31 (Jul 11, 2013)

What is the website to register? Just on Facebook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_ (Feb 15, 2014)

07rabbitmg31 said:


> What is the website to register? Just on Facebook?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are currently working on the website and registration at the same time, check they're facebook for updates. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## 07rabbitmg31 (Jul 11, 2013)

Izzy_ said:


> They are currently working on the website and registration at the same time, check they're facebook for updates.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

if I am not showing a car, do I have to pre-pay for admission ?


----------



## Izzy_ (Feb 15, 2014)

ramon. said:


> if I am not showing a car, do I have to pre-pay for admission ?


I think you do, it says all must register.. just scroll up a little on here, i posted some info on the event a couple days ago.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

ramon. said:


> if I am not showing a car, do I have to pre-pay for admission ?


Was hoping I could see your glorious Mk3 on this side of the nation. I heard you were out here a few months ago. I missed out.


----------



## WoodrowZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Anybody have news on registration?! It's cutting it close and everything has been pretty quiet this year. Remember last year when there was an update almost every day on the FB page? This year we're lucky to get one vague post a week. I'm only sort or freaking out over here.


----------



## SSCACAHUATES (Apr 28, 2013)

Izzy_ said:


> *Here is some info they posted a couple days ago....*
> 
> Because our website is still "under construction", I figured I'd update everyone on one post with all the up-to-date information.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodrowZ (Jul 13, 2011)

SSCACAHUATES said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Well of course I saw that a few days ago on their FB. But today is the 1st, and it isn't up like they said it would be. And the pre-register people from last year haven't received anything. 

I'm not being a crybaby about it. I've just made it a point to go down this year again. I really want to make sure I do. I just find it very odd.


----------



## rallydub (Nov 6, 2001)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Was hoping I could see your glorious Mk3 on this side of the nation. I heard you were out here a few months ago. I missed out.


yup yup he was here for a bit with his ar we did a small photo shoot with my green jetta


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

rallydub said:


> yup yup he was here for a bit with his ar we did a small photo shoot with my green jetta


Would have been perfect because I still had my Mk3 too at that time. :banghead:


----------

